# How would you handle this.....inside lip chip



## mister70s (Dec 13, 2015)

Dear bottle friends,
                           I recently purchased a rather unusual iron  pontiled soda from my  home town and I eventually want to clean it and  restore it as best as possible, there is a small chip on the inner part  of the lip which makes it impossible to reach with the buff wheels I  normally use for small chip removal....Please see attached photos....any  suggestions would be greatly appreciated.....Paul D


----------



## Ace (Dec 13, 2015)

Buff by hand ?? May take awhile lol I hate those little chips. Maybe you can hide it with a lightning stopper???


----------



## Ace31 (Dec 13, 2015)

I think it looks fine just the way it is, it's a pretty minor looking little chip that I wouldn't be concerned about.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 13, 2015)

mister70s said:


> Dear bottle friends,
> I recently purchased a rather unusual iron  pontiled soda from my  home town and I eventually want to clean it and  restore it as best as possible, there is a small chip on the inner part  of the lip which makes it impossible to reach with the buff wheels I  normally use for small chip removal....Please see attached photos....any  suggestions would be greatly appreciated.....Paul DView attachment 167507View attachment 167508



If you don't have aesthetic compunctions about it, you could try this: Line the inside of the lip with transparent vinyl tape, generously extending the tape beyond the the chip.  Insert a cork that readily fits the taped mouth -- not too loose, not too tight.  Fill the chip with transparent casting resin (color as needed, but colorless probably will suffice).  

No casting resin on hand?  You might try dripping super glue, drop-by-drop, into the chip.  Allow time between drops for the super glue to cure.  After full cure, remove the cork and tape.  Smooth the repair with an Xacto knife or scalpel.  Finish any dull spots with a light touch of super glue on an artists brush (or a fingertip). 

Not satisfied with the results?  Remove the repair with acetone.


----------



## mister70s (Dec 14, 2015)

*Chip removal*

Thanks guys.....but I would actually like to find or maybe make a special tool to safely polish away the chip and make it look as thought it was never there.








Harry Pristis said:


> If you don't have aesthetic compunctions about it, you could try this: Line the inside of the lip with transparent vinyl tape, generously extending the tape beyond the the chip.  Insert a cork that readily fits the taped mouth -- not too loose, not too tight.  Fill the chip with transparent casting resin (color as needed, but colorless probably will suffice).
> 
> No casting resin on hand?  You might try dripping super glue, drop-by-drop, into the chip.  Allow time between drops for the super glue to cure.  After full cure, remove the cork and tape.  Smooth the repair with an Xacto knife or scalpel.  Finish any dull spots with a light touch of super glue on an artists brush (or a fingertip).
> 
> Not satisfied with the results?  Remove the repair with acetone.


----------



## Ace (Dec 14, 2015)

I've seen a bottle tumbler that also had a way to polish a marble! You need something like that??? Bottle only held on one end??? May work???


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 14, 2015)

mister70s said:


> Thanks guys.....but I would actually like to find or maybe make a special tool to safely polish away the chip and make it look as thought it was never there.



I've never tried to polish a chip, and I've never seen damage on someone else's bottle completely disappear after polishing.  But, maybe a rotary tool like a Dremel Tool is what you need.  

I have some bits with abrasive embedded in hard rubber which will polish mastodon tooth enamel . . . probably work on glass as well.  Dental tools are available with various abrasive heads that could be used in a Dremel.

I would be worried about spot-grinding glass, worried about thermal shock and fracturing the glass.  What is your experience with this procedure?


----------

